# Prayers for Javi



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I was hoping the rumors I had been hearing were not true. My thoughts will be with Mike and his family. He's such a positive asset to the archery world and has helped many "Joes" cut their teeth in the sport.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> I was hoping the rumors I had been hearing were not true. My thoughts will be with Mike and his family. He's such a positive asset to the archery world and has helped many "Joes" cut their teeth in the sport.


same here... many prayers and :hug: sent............


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

javi, prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I posted them on the other thread but it sounds like he needs all the help he can get. Doubled up, prayers sent!!!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

mike get well soon 
when you are able, contact me . i have a surprise for you


----------



## bullpin (Jan 7, 2006)

Prayers are being sent to you and your family.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Get well soon Mike. We be thinking about you.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> I posted them on the other thread but it sounds like he needs all the help he can get. Doubled up, prayers sent!!!!


Same here!! God bless Mike!! We are all with you and thinking and praying for you!!!


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Prayers sent. Stay positive cause I know the Good Lord will get you taken care of.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I hate to hear that. Prayers sent to the man upstairs.


----------



## Bear Foot old (Sep 22, 2005)

God bless Mike


----------



## vabowman22 (Aug 31, 2010)

prayers from va


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Prayers it will be.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Prayers sent to you Javi. Hope everything turns out well and you have a speedy recovery.


----------

